

How to get over the fear and start your own business - webwatch
http://www.16thletter.com/2008/02/12/how-to-get-over-the-fear-and-start-your-own-business/

======
redorb
make a win-win situation, save enough and leave your current company
gracefully enough to come back. Think about the cost then multiply 3x to get
what you need to save, then head out and give it a shot..

------
smalter
the piece here reminds me of an article about entrepreneurship and
overconfidence. (see <http://icf.som.yale.edu/pdf/overconfidence.pdf>, i
think). the paper writes that the most common trait among entrepreneurs is
overconfidence under a kind of evolutionary understanding. paul graham writes
similarly but from a different perspective when he writes about the power of
the marginal (eponymous article, i think). outsiders have the naivate to
understand why something novel will work, where as insiders are well-versed in
the rationalizations for the status quo. i think it's the same naivate that
gives outsiders that overconfidence to pursue ventures that insiders "know"
will fail.

------
bootload
Fear is not to be feared Conquer Fear and Fear is not your foe Fear is your
friend

My favourite phrase is _"sine metū"_ or "no fear" ~
<http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=596798> Most of what you find
with Fear is really the fear of failure or unknowns. You can also use fear to
your advantage by tempering your (over) confidence.

------
colellm
"I am pretty sure that starting a business involves some level of
desperation."

I agree. People do have to be pushed up against a wall to some extent and feel
they are left with few options, otherwise, it is too easy to convince yourself
not to startup.

------
edw519
"You realize that the only way to do what you want to do is to start your own
thing."

I never heard it said quite this way. It perfectly describes my situation.

Thank you, Melissa!

